# Motorcycle crash.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

This is what happens when a Ford 3500 box truck has a driver who is on the phone,and doesnt look back in his mirror to see who is behind him.decides to put his truck in reverse and floor it.They get alot of speed in 15 feet of backing and when you are under the rear bumper under your bike it is not a good feeling.Man am I sore!After 15 feet of backing he hit me slammed me down and backed up another 20 feet with me under his bumper.  I give up,I was going to see trade in value on a new bike,Now I have no bike.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn! Skullboy, so sorry to hear about this, but from the sound of it consider yourself lucky you are just sore! Motorcycles can be replaced...people can't. That must have been terrifying!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn SB I'm just glad your ok... Ah you'll get another bike... You wont be able to withstand not having one  .... Hope ya got good drugs


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I got no drugs,BUT,I do have beer!Sad the wife was leaving work early and wanted to go for a ride tonite,figures.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Awww that really sux... well tell her you want a raincheck


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My brother - I am glad you are OK - I know it sucks about the bike but at least you're OK, and that glamorous movie-star face of yours is OK


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> My brother - I am glad you are OK - I know it sucks about the bike but at least you're OK, and that glamorous movie-star face of yours is OK


Did you see the right pics????????????????????


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Let's not be bashful, King Richard - ladies, from what I hear, he is quite the Hollywood stud.  :googly: 

And I can't believe a personal call from me, JT, didn't cheer you up? :googly:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Aye, JT, he is quite the stud. 

SB, I am SO glad you are okay; I would miss you a little if you weren't around. I'm sorry about your bike.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Aye, JT, he is quite the stud.
> 
> SB, I am SO glad you are okay; I would miss you a little if you weren't around. I'm sorry about your bike.


"A little"?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, just a little.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Well at least thats something.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

You know I'd miss ya a lot, you goof!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Why does "little" always get said around SK? LOL j/k

Glad you're ok and all I can add is "Idiots", this is why I don't like driving in big cities....I'm a big finger flippin' madman.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow SB, I'm so glad you're okay, you could have been killed! Sheesh!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

No such luck LB.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm glad you're okay SB. The idea of being dragged under a truck for any distance is scary! 

Do you live in a "no fault state" or is this guy responsible for your repairs and medical expenses?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I think so,he got the ticket.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

OMG!!! Skullsy, I'm soooooo glad you aren't seriously hurt!!!!!!!! I'm sorry about your bike dear...guess this means no ride huh..  LOL  
I really am glad that you are ok for the most part, I would miss you BUNCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

My special parts still work fangsy!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the accident SB. Glad your OK.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow guy that sucks --i thought you were joking in chat


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Man that sucks Skullboy, 
Normally it's the idiots coming up on your backside you have to worry about.
I would be devastated if that happened to my bike...yikes
But you are okay...and that's all that matters for now.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope you are OK. You'll probably be even more sore tomorrow. Soak in a hot tub and take it easy. Hope the insurance covers the bike.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeeeesh! I'm guessing you were wearing protective gear? 

How did you get out?

Road rash?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow....glad you were able to walk away from that one. I hope you manage to get a new bike soon. Please avoid trucks if you do.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

pyro said:


> wow guy that sucks --i thought you were joking in chat


Nope no joke bud,wish it were.Still cant believe it happened myself.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

At least you're still in one piece SB. Some of my friends have bikes and it is a shame but a few of them went through the same thing were someone wasn't paying attention and ran them off the road. You take care of yourself and get your bike fixed. You'll regret it if you don't.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Well,the adjuster just left and the bike is totaled.Almost 6 grand in damage.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This mean you get a new bike?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

It means I get a portion of what the bike was worth.I was looking but need to see how the money part works out.I sure hope I get a bike,gonna be a long summer if I dont.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ah bro, first i saw of this post. Glad your ok. sorry for the bike though. Just happy ur fine.


----------

